# greek symbol mu in amps



## coolwhip

Does anyone know what the greek symbol mu means when measuring amps. My multimeter has a measurement that shows up as ųA.


----------



## laxhockey1563

That's microAmps

EDIT: That's 10^-6 amps.


----------



## coolwhip

okay well is .4 volts at 16 microamps able to give somebuddy a shock?


----------



## tmunn

Yeah, but I doubt you'd even feel it, unless you stuck your tongue to it


----------



## computer/noob

u should be fine, amps are quite low there needs to be bout 0.01 amps to hurt


----------



## laxhockey1563

...and why again do you want to give someone a shock?


----------



## The Master Chief

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laxhockey1563* 
...and why again do you want to give someone a shock?

Im guessing for a surprise.


----------



## Force_AMD

50 mA is enough to stop your heart.

m = milli = 10^-3


----------



## coolwhip

no well if you stand on the pavers around my pool while the ground is wet, and touch the water you get a shock. And those are the values ive found with a multimeter im trying to figure out what is causing this. And we do feel the shock.


----------



## laxhockey1563

hahaha that sounds funny and terrible at the same time. exposed electrical wire? from something like sprinklers. I'm not sure.


----------



## coolwhip

It's very weird i mean we've shut off the power to the entire house and can still feel it/get a reading. It is very strange. I mean its not enough to hurt too bad but you can definitely feel it.


----------



## thx1138

Maybe its not a properly grounded wire going into or coming out of the house?

Sorry I don't know much about house electrical stuff.


----------



## coolwhip

well so far weve came up with it could be with the bonding system used to ground it out. But im not sure.


----------

